# 10/25 edge+



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

No pics yet, got back late. Haven't been out in a while so it felt good to catch. Think we wound up with 5 Scamp, 3 ARS, 1 Lane, 2 Kings, 3 Triggers, get this, 1 Mingo and 8 Almaco. Had a fun day but tired.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, slayed'em!

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Always seem to have trouble posting pics, but I doubled up on these for some reason. Took two pics as we were filling my 150 qt cooler. Great day out and came back at 40 mph in Terry's boat. Mine won't go that fast!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ed just got back from morning walk. Back gate open no damage to marina.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Well done as always, you guys need a camera crew.


----------



## Gulf Water Wanderer (Feb 20, 2021)

how far out did you go sir?


----------

